#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Drought

## sranchito

With the drought that the NE is seeing, how is that changing rice planting strategies?  Been wanting to talk with the SIL about it but, she is sometimes hard to reach.

----------


## boloa

There's not a drought,it just the normal dry season, the rainy season hasn't started yet. :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

I have heard there will be drought problems. It will happen sooner or later. Just like it will flood again, sooner or later.

It's such a waste of water when it floods or rains a lot. Need to save that water for the drought periods.

----------


## peaches

> It's such a waste of water when it floods or rains a lot. Need to save that water for the drought periods


So simple, why don't the govenment dredge the resevoirs,
ours is only about 2 metres deep.

The soil could then be sold for land fill for housing etc.

----------


## Pragmatic

Boloa is correct in my book. It's normal this time of year to run short of water. Give it another month or so and you'll be thinking 'when's this rain going to stop'.

----------


## Rural Surin

> There's not a drought,it just the normal dry season, the rainy season hasn't started yet.


People can't figure that out, can they?

----------


## Zooheekock

There are changing rainfall and temperature patterns across the region which will have consequences for rice growing. The Mekong Adaptation and Resilience to Climate Change Project recently released a report (available at http://www.mekongarcc.net/sites/defa...sis_report.pdf) on how how these changes may manifest themselves. This is probably over a slightly longer time scale than you had in mind but it's worth keeping in mind that there are major changes afoot.

----------


## peterpan

There sure are. in my place of birth Christchurch NZ its drier than I have ever seen, yet In Queensland where I sometimes live it is wet wet and more wet  Its climate *change*.

----------


## Norton

Fields are plowed ready for planting in a few weeks when the rains come as they have for millennium. No change in strategy here.

----------


## rickschoppers

There have been droughts and floods in Thailand for centuries and it doesn't seem to have too big an impact on rice growing.

Talk to some of the elders in your village and I am sure they will be more than happy to enlighten you.

Yes, the rainy season will start on May 25th this year with several feet of water to fill the rice fields. :mid:

----------


## Zooheekock

> Fields are plowed ready for planting in a few weeks when the rains come as they have for millennium. No change in strategy here.


 Doctors are using leeches and consulting Galen on the four humors as they have for millennia. No change in strategy or any need for that rubbish about the so-called germ theory of disease.

----------


## somtamslap

Rained in Korat yesterday for about 6 hours.

Very nice it was too.

----------


## boloa

Bun Bang Fai Rocket Festival 2013 is May 11th and 12th this year so expect rain any day after that date.  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Doctors are using leeches and consulting Galen on the four humors as they have for millennia. No change in strategy or any need for that rubbish about the so-called germ theory of disease.


Comments such as this only serve to diminish your understanding of traditional rice farming in Isaan. Isaan is not the best place for rice production but as I mentioned the rains will come and the crops will be planted. There may be more or less rain from year to year resulting in more or less production per rai but traditional farming methods (strategy) will not change. Traditional = plant what nature can sustain. In many parts of Isaan, one crop per year. "Droughts" and crop failure occur when farmers, via government programs encouraging multiple crops, use irrigation from rivers and local reservoirs which do not have capacity needed to sustain crops in years of diminished rainfall. 

When the government provides the infrastructure to support irrigation of multiple crops the strategy will change. Until then the wise strategy will not change.

----------


## Mozzbie47

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> It's such a waste of water when it floods or rains a lot. Need to save that water for the drought periods
> 
> 
> So simple, why don't the govenment dredge the resevoirs,
> ours is only about 2 metres deep.
> 
> The soil could then be sold for land fill for housing etc.


Very good point, good fill soil is always needed.

----------


## helge

> There's not a drought,it just the normal dry season, the rainy season hasn't started yet.


There is no tap water here and hasn't been for a couple of weeks

And none in the nearer horizon (until the reservoirs are filled )

When will that be ?

I call it a drought, but it would be fair to blame last years drought

We had no Songkran this year if you get the picture  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

Where are you located Helge?

----------


## rickschoppers

It does not take a rocket scientist to figure out if there is such a thing as drought in Thailand, then there is very poor water management.

A country like Thailand, where it rains as much as it does, should never have water shortages.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I call it a drought, but it would be fair to blame last years drought


Id blame, if anyone is to blame, on the people that pump out the waters of rivers to line their pockets. Watercourses should be sacrosanct.

----------


## jamescollister

You can't really call it a drought, but the last wet season was the shortest  I remember in 10 years and this has been the hottest hot season many here can remember. 
Like all farming there are only 2 types of rain, too much and not enough. Jim

----------


## Rural Surin

> Bun Bang Fai Rocket Festival 2013 is May 11th and 12th this year so expect rain any day after that date.


The rains have already come with some consistency throughout the country...

There was a time, when you could set your watch by the seasons.
From the last 10-12 years there doesn't seem to be defining mark.

The rains now are noticeble by Songkran - spotty as it might be.

----------


## boloa

Had some yesterday,looks like rain again soon today!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Had some yesterday,looks like rain again soon today!


Yet the [Surin] planting still won't get under way until the second week of May..

Klongs are already starting to rise.

----------


## Norton

Bit later here in Roiet. You guys get water earlier with help from Roietites. We have flush toilets. :Smile:

----------


## sranchito

Just got off the phone with the sil.  She says, gonna do what she always did and get what we get.  No rain, but it is over cast so not so hot.  Farming here and farming there is something I'll have go get used to.

She did tell me that we don't eat dang moo anymore.  Someone ate some and died.  Never eat again.

----------


## helge

> Where are you located Helge?


In Khon Kaen, bordering Kalasin

Very little rain in August 2012 and now the ponds are dry

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> Where are you located Helge?
> 
> 
> In Khon Kaen, bordering Kalasin
> 
> Very little rain in August 2012 and now the ponds are dry


Interestingly enough, it's been raining sporadically in Amphoe Tha Khantho, Kalasin [up north bordering KK] for the last couple of weeks...

----------


## Borey the Bald

This years rainfall appears to me to be only a little different from past years.  In some areas of the Northeast the coming deluge is essential for the farmer, not only because of the moisture it provides, but also the annual flooding flushes the salts from the soil and deposits nutrients.  Without the flooding, the soil in my area would soon become unfit for farming.

----------


## helge

It rained here monday night. 20 mm I reckon

Not that I'm ungrateful  :Smile: 

Otherwise just drips

Raining during Songkran ?

I asked our senior citizens if it was supposed to rain now ?

No

----------


## Rural Surin

> It rained here monday night. 20 mm I reckon
> 
> Not that I'm ungrateful 
> 
> Otherwise just drips
> 
> Raining during Songkran ?
> 
> I asked our senior citizens if it was supposed to rain now ?
> ...


 
But it has been [starting early] for the last several successive Songkrans...

Supposed to...??

There are no definitive season any more.

----------


## helge

^^^

Your max temp are way lower than most of the NE

----------


## helge

> There are no definitive season any more.


'Any more' isn't that far off 'supposed to' is it ?  :Smile:

----------


## helge

> the annual flooding flushes the salts from the soil and deposits nutrients


We don't have flooding then

Just gets the paddies filled up  :Smile:

----------


## Borey the Bald

At the height of the wet season, our village is on the edge of one of the biggest lakes (flooded areas) in Thailand.  It is of huge importance not only for reinvigorating the soil, but also fishing probably provides more income than farming.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> We had no Songkran this year


You lucky bastard.

----------


## Radius

In the northeast, most people don't plant two crops per year because it's normally dry. The past 12 months have been extremely dry here in northern Surin. Our reservoir is the lowest I have seen in 12 years. My wife who is in her 40s said said she's only seen it this low twice in her lifetime. My brother-in-law heard that there won't be rains until June but who knows whether that is true. If we don't get rain before the middle or end of May, you'll probably hear about our lack of water in the news.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> ^^^
> 
> Your max temp are way lower than most of the NE


This year does seem to be consistently hotter than the norm.

----------


## Koetjeka

It hasn't rained for a few months now here in Surin (except for +-1mm during Songkran) but all the pools are still filled, that's something I don't understand. 

The government is going to make the river across our land a few meters wider, I wonder what the reason is but I think it's a good thing as once in a few years there whole area floods. We are planning to dig a huge pond next to the river and just pump it full at the end of the raining season.

----------


## Rural Surin

> It hasn't rained for a few months now here in Surin (except for +-1mm during Songkran) but all the pools are still filled, that's something I don't understand. 
> 
> The government is going to make the river across our land a few meters wider, I wonder what the reason is but I think it's a good thing as once in a few years there whole area floods. We are planning to dig a huge pond next to the river and just pump it full at the end of the raining season.


Surin is not a good example as a comparative to the rest of Isaan.
It's always weird and unpredictable - every rainy season.

And not even close to the amount of rain that the rest of the region enjoys.

----------


## helge

We are having a well drilled tomorrow

Let's see

I would post pics if it wasn't for the vBullitin v -1,0

----------


## jamescollister

Here Lao land border, Emerald triangle thunder storms every day in the  mountains, lite to drizzle rain in the village. It was 35 degrees at   20.00 hours 8 pm. So hot and humid that the soi dogs could only give a token bark as you walked by. Jim

----------


## lockman

> We are having a well drilled tomorrow
> 
> Let's see
> 
> I would post pics if it wasn't for the vBullitin v -1,0


  Here close (35KM) to Mukdahan many villages wells have went dry, water being trucked in. Village just down from me the drilled the Govt pump well deeper and extended sucker rod, etc. I had a well drilled while building house, 47 Meters down to submersable pump. Never had any problems, although 3-4 time in the last few years filled a lot of buckets, small tanks, etc when town's water went down.

----------


## hazz

> Fields are plowed ready for planting in a few weeks when the rains come as they have for millennium. No change in strategy here.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Doctors are using leeches and consulting Galen on the four humors as they have for millennia. No change in strategy or any need for that rubbish about the so-called germ theory of disease.


Given that leeches are still widely used in modern medicine to great demonstrable benefit, whilst the theory of humors fell into disuse because it didn't. I am somewhat at a loss as to the point you were making with this metaphor

----------


## helge

> filled a lot of buckets, small tanks, etc when town's water went down.


I'm prepared to do my bit for the community when the well is dug and my massive lawn are green again  :Smile: 

Nah; they went down to 32 meters today and the flow looks like what I would imagine Loy Toy having a piss

So they'll drill on tonight. Fucking well done if you'd ask me

----------


## Norton

In our neck of the woods never know where or how deep to drill. Could end up with a dry hole no matter what the old crone with the witching rods says. (no pun intended)

----------


## Troy

The difference between normal and drought conditions in our area is about 3-4 weeks. When the first rain starts (normally first couple of weeks in May) is not an issue. The problem comes during the period between the seedlings being grown and the transplant into the fields. After the first rains, there is a critical dry period before the main rains come. If this period is more than 3-4 weeks then it is a drought, in that the chances are those seedlings will start to go red and die.

The amount of rain and its duration, once the transplant has taken place, is more a gamble with yield. Grow quick variety with less yield for a short rainy season or grow long variety with high yield and risk a dry season or a wet ending. There is the medium/medium just to add to the mix. In the end, it is a matter of growing some of each depending on how hot March was and how much the first rain in May brings.

----------


## prairieboy

Any word on rain at Lue Amnat, Amnat Charoen?

----------


## Goodwill

You can look at the Thai Meteorological department. Just google 'TMD Thai', praireboy. It's got weather radar for all of Thailand and it has English.

----------


## ootai

> In our neck of the woods never know where or how deep to drill. Could end up with a dry hole no matter what the old crone with the witching rods says. (no pun intended)


Norton
I am of the same opinion about water diviners, I think that they fit into the catergory as witches.
If you want to have the best chance of drilling in the right place then I would suggest you try to put all the wells or bores surounding your place on a map.
Note the water depth in each and then you may be able to define the underground water flow/table. If they line up it could mean an underground stream or if they are all over the place it may be a flatter aquifer.  The depths should help define the plane of the water flow and that would help you to work out the depth you would need to drill to.
Last possibilty is if there are no wells or bore that produce a good supply of water on any of the land around yours then you are probably stuffed.

----------


## helge

They finished our well

First went to 32 meters. Around here there is an approx 1.5 meter belt of some stone/iron, you have to go through

They kept checking the small stones that came up with the drill water

If you can squash them to powder there, quite obviously isn't water there

At 32 they hauled all the pipes up

But..

So they continiued into the night to 40 meters

There they went into rock 1 meter thick and underneath that

Voila!  Sadly no gushing  :Sad: 

Bloody good workers except one lazy [at][at][at][at] and their boss, who drank my beers

----------


## boloa

How much Helge ( including the pump ) and how big is the bore ??

----------


## helge

The bore about 15 cm, pipes feeding us are about 4-5 cm

Price is 22000 baht + 3000 in "farang fee"  :Sad: 

And the pump just started sounding funny so I shot down

One machine of laundry was what it took


Fucking country

----------


## helge

The wife just informed me that there are a less than 50 percent succes rate concerning wells here

Maybe she should have told me before we paid

----------


## Norton

> The wife just informed me that there are a less than 50 percent succes rate concerning wells here


Just had a friend do a bore hole. Same thing. Moved 10 meters away. Drilled another and success.

----------


## Goodwill

The pumps seem to be the biggest problem where we are. They just don't last long. I hope they are at least made in Thailand rather than crap from China. Too much worthless Chinese crap sucks money out of Thailand. Our pump still works but if it goes I'll spend the extra money if a quality pump is available. Pumps can be real headaches.

----------


## helge

> I hope they are at least made in Thailand


Mine is from Japan

Well, my Gordons Gin is imported too so.... :Smile: 

Or at least the fella who helped them copy it was

----------


## liveinlos

2012 lost 70% of the rice crop due to no rain in Isaan. It happens and it appears to be getting worse and worse each year.

----------


## jamescollister

Just had a new pump put in a few weeks ago, the old one had lasted near on 10 years, can't complain. The brand is luckystar the yellow one. Jim

----------


## IsaanAussie

Ever the technical expert Jim. What sort of pump did you buy? Answer, A yellow one.

----------


## jamescollister

> Ever the technical expert Jim. What sort of pump did you buy? Answer, A yellow one.


That's it, went to the shop and said the yellow one, put it in our black car. Not much more I need to know, except that the beer is in the ice. Jim

----------


## sranchito

Was just reading the Bangkok Post as I am sure many of you do.  Came across this.  Shows major drought all around Isaan.  Was just at the Ubon Rattana Dam in Khon Kaen's Nam Pong area last Feb, it is dry.  Big Dry in Thailand | Bangkok Post: multimedia

----------


## rickschoppers

When I last spoke to my wife, she told me that the government is going around and sucking up water from everyone's pond. They came to ours and our BIL got out there and had a big verbal battle with them and told they they can not have our water. He said we do not ask for money from the "government" so they can not have our water. He won in the end, but I wonder how much of this goes on around Thailand.

They had four large pump trucks going around the village telling everyone it was so that people could take a "shower." I would have to call BS on that since they are probably selling the water at another location.

Even though I am in the US now, I will be glad when it starts to rain in Thailand. Any drops falling yet?

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> When I last spoke to my wife, she told me that the government is going around and sucking up water from everyone's pond. They came to ours and our BIL got out there and had a big verbal battle with them and told they they can not have our water. He said we do not ask for money from the "government" so they can not have our water. He won in the end, but I wonder how much of this goes on around Thailand.
> 
> They had four large pump trucks going around the village telling everyone it was so that people could take a "shower." I would have to call BS on that since they are probably selling the water at another location.
> 
> Even though I am in the US now, I will be glad when it starts to rain in Thailand. Any drops falling yet?


Normal vilage people hold no standing with goverrnment so either I would call BS on you or say your very naive and have been for some time.

Did the sil suggest you inject a bit more cash as they are short by any chance

Sorry to be negative but don,t sound right.

----------


## sabang

> Any drops falling yet?


We've had some decent falls in ubon over the last week. Our parched lawn is green again.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> When I last spoke to my wife, she told me that the government is going around and sucking up water from everyone's pond. They came to ours and our BIL got out there and had a big verbal battle with them and told they they can not have our water. He said we do not ask for money from the "government" so they can not have our water. He won in the end, but I wonder how much of this goes on around Thailand.
> 
> They had four large pump trucks going around the village telling everyone it was so that people could take a "shower." I would have to call BS on that since they are probably selling the water at another location.
> 
> Even though I am in the US now, I will be glad when it starts to rain in Thailand. Any drops falling yet?
> 
> ...


You can call BS all you want but how can you know what I am saying is not the truth? Also, if you do not know who I am, how the fvck can you say I am naive. No reference to injecting cash and it appears you are the naive one. 

Nice troll though butthead.

----------


## Troy

^ Sounds a bit like the village water pump scam that happens from time to time. People coming along, saying they are Government contractors giving the pumps an overhaul. They take from one village and sell to another. Didn't think it was quite so easy to scam the villagers nowadays...Second thoughts, it is still very easy....

----------


## helge

Official trucks are coming round our village daily now

The water is free

----------


## Rural Surin

> Official trucks are coming round our village daily now
> 
> The water is free


Free, perhaps.
First instincts would be suspect towards these handouts.

I'd consume my own bath water before that shite.

----------


## helge

> I'd consume my own bath water before that shite.


They haven't got their own bathwater  :Smile: 

And it isn't drinking water

Maybe I don't get your point

----------


## Troy

> 2012 lost 70% of the rice crop due to no rain in Isaan. It happens and it appears to be getting worse and worse each year.


Is this isolated parts of Isaan or whole of Isaan in general? Or is there a mis-translation along the line? We are in a pretty typical single season crop area of Isaan and the loss was around 25-30%. No outside help with irrigation; only have rain fed water and 3-4 metre deep ponds.

----------


## helge

> Is this isolated parts of Isaan or whole of Isaan in general?


Don't know, but his numbers fit our outcome






> We are in a pretty typical single season crop area of Isaan and the loss was around 25-30%. No outside help with irrigation; only have rain fed water and 3-4 metre deep ponds.


Same here. Greater "loss" though and government help early on  :Smile: 
Upper-eastern Khon Kaen

----------


## Troy

Okay, understand now. We are further up and further west so get the rain coming in from Vietnam (via Laos) more than Khon Kaen area. Can have some pretty bad years but 70% loss is ugly. Hope the rain comes for you soon. It's been raining here pretty nicely in the last few days.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> ...


If you expect to be believed that a normal villager such as your BIL can get one over on Government officials then yes I would be naive.
Government usually do as they please and in a drought taking everyone,s pond water, I fail to see how your BIL without any high standing would be able to stop them.  

If something don,t sound right you would not need to know the OP in person to suggest they my be naive.

The reference to cash was sarcastic banter sorry if it a note
Perhaps the drought has left them a bit short,that and know money from the Government.

----------


## jamescollister

Lost a lot of rice here last year, we are still or were a hand harvesting area. Get good rains from the mountains and jungle. Yet 10 15 km away they get must less rain, but use harvesters not people. Can't get workers here, rice was left to rot, just can't get the labor unless it's family.
Hell I can't get rubber tappers and a decent tapper can make 1,000 a day. Many of the non family rice paddies have had the tractors in ,this dry season opening them up. Making bigger for machine harvesting. Jim

----------


## rickschoppers

^^
I would tend to agree with you and believe it could have been some  *"entrepreneurs"* working the system to make some extra money. You would have to know my BIL to understand he will not take any crap from cops or the government if he thinks he is in the right. He has already cost me 5000 baht in bribe money to keep his ass out of jail. Sometimes his craziness comes in handy and at other times it is a little embarrassing. Either way, I think he threw a big enough fit to have the tankers move on to the next pond.

I do hope it rains soon for everyone's sake.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> When I last spoke to my wife, she told me that the government is going around and sucking up water from everyone's pond. They came to ours and our BIL got out there and had a big verbal battle with them and told they they can not have our water. He said we do not ask for money from the "government" so they can not have our water. He won in the end, but I wonder how much of this goes on around Thailand.
> 
> They had four large pump trucks going around the village telling everyone it was so that people could take a "shower." I would have to call BS on that since they are probably selling the water at another location.
> 
> Even though I am in the US now, I will be glad when it starts to rain in Thailand. Any drops falling yet?
> 
> ...


Don't know where in Issan you are living, but in my little neck of the woods uniformed police don't come out without army back up. If someone came saying they are Government and wanted to take water or anything without the village permission they would more likely have a high speed projectile enter their head than get anything. Bangkok is another country to most out here. Jim

----------


## Borey the Bald

Yesterday afternoon, after checking the local northern Sakhon Nakon weather forecast predicting more hot, dry weather, I drove the ten kilometers into the district market in search of the ingredients for another fine Isaan meal.  Within minutes of arriving in town, the sunny skies turned dark, quickly developing into a monsoon-like deluge.  It never ceases to amaze me the size that rain drops can form.  Looked like each would fill a 1/8 cup measure.  After about 10 minutes the streets were covered with 3 to 4 inches of water.  By the time we left town a half hour later, there were only a few sprinkles.


 Back in our village, the ground was still dry.  Only a few drops had fallen.   


 Early this morning I got up, went outside, and looked up into a cloudless, moonlit sky.  Figuring that it was as good a time as any, I got the hose out and watered the plants along both sides of the property.  I barely got the hose put away, when it started to rain.  It was about an hour long, steady rain shower.  A good soaker.  Just what the area farmers needed as they are preparing the ground for rice.

----------


## peterpan

Its still as dry as fvck. here in Udon, the water supply has all but dried up the reticulated supply for our village, BaannSukasem has dried up.

WE have a  a few bottles of delivered water and a good supply of drinking water on hand.  
Little wonder its dried as the developer's hell bent on selling to her niche market. 

Farangs, no thought to providing the infra structure or a water supply once the house is sold.

----------


## Makmak456

It is starting to "green" up a bit here. 9 KM from Renunakon, and I think about
6 Km from the Mekong River. Rain 2 out of the last 8 days......
Village is "Ban Na Kohn" to small to be on a map......and  Songkram was non celebrated 
this year.

----------


## jamescollister

Rained every day here for 2 weeks, not big rains just thunderstorms passing over. Not enough to fill the dams or cause flooding, just enough to take the humidity to sweat box level. Jim

----------


## Troy

Flying up to Udon, I could see several big Anvils in the distance (Laos) but most of cumulus were very tall and thin affairs giving very isolated showers. Fair bit of rain swept over from Wanon, through Phang Kon, travelling South to Wawitchapum, but was very narrow band. Have been caught up in 3 big thunderstorms in 3 days but no rain in our village. Quite a few fire trucks going around in the South of Sakon Nakhon province but mains water is still flowing in our area.

----------


## Gravesend Dave

> Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> ...


Sorry Jim I don,t actually live in the village any longer
Where I  was police mainly only came to line their own pockets,the worst ones were plain clothed( scruffy cnuts ).

Yes they were all official police from Sang Khom Nong Khai.I did witness army or security forces more like( all black uniform ) but only at music advents.There is a army base in Sang Khom but just for training and border back up I think.
Border control on the main run through that area,but army coming to the local villages NEVER!!.

Well you must be in the bad lands!, where are they as I was certain none exist in issan only down South.

I lived in a shitty village for almost a year Jim preach your rubbish to others.

Be careful up there Jim it sounds dangerous :smiley laughing: 

Shame your not still a policeman :rofl:

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Gravesend Dave
> ...


Don't really follow your post or what it means.
I live on the land border of Lao and for a lot longer than a year, no police presents, only border soldiers, people openly carry firearms on the street. Guess what my kids play in the street and we have no front door or locks. Safe as can be, come here and screw around, be it alleged government or just chancers and you are likely bound for a one way walk in to the jungle. Jim

----------


## bobforest

I don't know about drought but a big storm has hit (a.m. Friday 3.5.13) just south of Ubon. It's been as dark and windy as a summer's day at Skegness for the last 30 minutes and now there's rain, rain, and more rain.

bobforest

----------


## peterpan

Udon thani
Hopeful signs of the end of the drought breaking last night around 1 am, a powfull electriacl storm, when on for 4 hours. Some rain and much cooler temperatures. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Borey the Bald

^Same here in north-eastern Sakhon Nakon Province.  The storm hit after 1 am.  We had about 3 hours of significant rainfall. Just got our power back.

----------


## Norton

Yep. Heavy all night here. In spite of the annual talk of drought, it's coming as per normal. Tractors out yesterday turning over soil. Planting in 3 or 4 weeks.

----------


## usual suspect

Went round our sugar crops last week in Nong Ki (Buriram)..& the fields need water badly..all around us many sugar crops are taking on a yellow tinge..every teatime the wind comes, it clouds-over, but no rain.. 
 BUT, for the last 2 years our local 'Rocket Fest' around the 11th/12th has been a wash-out by late afternoon..let's see eh..??

----------


## sranchito

Here is the Thai meteorological prediction for the year.  Read it for what its worth.  From what I see in Isaan, we will get heavy rains but for a shorter period.  Maybe short season rice would be better this year?

http://www.tmd.go.th/programs%5Cuplo..._EN_095338.pdf

----------


## jamescollister

Came down big time here [Emerald Triangle, not Golden Triangle ] Last night and much of today. Loved it, as the rain has broken the 2 month heat wave here. Jim

----------


## Troy

Yesterday's rain seems to have been across much of Sakon Nakhon and more rain last night/this morning. Guess the problem is in the central Isaan region more than upper NE.

----------


## Goodwill

No rain here. If you follow the rain at TMD you'll see it's quite spotty in Esarn. There's nothing normal about the weather in my view. We got a downpour about a week or so ago and since then its been dirt dry again. Everyday the radar shows some place in East or Southern Esarn getting something but it's just a certain area. Right now the rainclouds that come up are really dropping mostly north to south from what I see. About a month or so again they were flowing west-east. Maybe we are in transition. Most of the serious rain we get in the NE comes from the Philippines during the rainy season from what I've seen. 


For Esarn...
TMD Weather Radar






I'd like to post the link to the US navy's typhoon warning center but the link seems to have disappeared from google search.


Here's an odd one...
Global Hazards Atlas

----------


## Troy

I spent the first half of today driving around most of West Sakon Nakhon and South Nakhon Panhom in pretty heavy rain. I'd say it was more like August rain than May but then it always feels like that when you get wet.

Rain in the area was late this year but not so late as to be drought. They were transplanting rice into the fields in a few places just north of Nakhon Panhom but it did seem a lot drier as I got closer to Mukdahan Province. The main problem was that the rain was so heavy in our village it had nowhere to go and the lower parts were ankle deep in water. I also saw several areas where the water had taken a good layer of top soil from fields with it. 

Rice growing strategy for the year depends very much on where you are and drainage of particular fields. Top fields for us will always be short season and bottom fields will always be long season. Too early to decide percentage mid season going short or long yet. Nice to have enough of a slope to decide later though.

----------


## crepitas

> Originally Posted by IsaanAussie
> 
> 
> Ever the technical expert Jim. What sort of pump did you buy? Answer, A yellow one.
> 
> 
> That's it, went to the shop and said the yellow one, put it in our black car. Not much more I need to know, except that the beer is in the ice. Jim


lol: Expecting largely unmaintained pumps to last forever is somewhat unreasonable regardless of point of manufacturer methinks. The motors last well but usually the capacitor ( that tubular lump in the box on top) sometimes go tits up.

 I have the motor and impeller part of one of our well pumps ( a blue one..four bolts easier to remove than cutting and re-attaching of the three blue pipes)...it is awaiting my decision as to new one or not...got it to run okay but the bearings are obviously shot.

Of course the wife says  "long time already..new one better...if fix break again soon"......better listen to her sage advice methinks.

"Blue one ..put in back of rust and green dented truck next to blue boxes with the horse on" should do it...

----------


## Borey the Bald

Rice fields this morning in Akat Amnuay District of Sakhon Nakon, after almost a week of daily rain.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Rice fields this morning in Akat Amnuay District of Sakhon Nakon, after almost a week of daily rain.


 
Close enough geographically, as it's been raining heavy here [Kalasin] predictably in the early morn and early evening - for the last week.
Has a feel of mid June then that of early May.

Surin is light.
And planting would be under way in a two weeks time....maybe.

----------


## Goodwill

A year ago we got rain around this time for three weeks then it all stopped until August. I just don't trust the weather. We got some nice rain yesterday for an hour or so and today it looks like it's going to rain again, but this is after a week or so of no rain. RS I think you noted earlier in this thread that the rain is unpredictable in Surin. I hope for the best but don't expect much because as history goes there's little logic to the weather here. About 15 years ago there was some Thai 'expert' who said that if there were a world-wide nuclear war an area of Esarn would be the least unaffected by the radiation. The way the weather seems to pass us by makes me think that we are in the center of that spot. I'm so jealous of those who have fair rain half the year or more.

----------


## jamescollister

Bucketing down here at the moment, will have a good nights sleep under a blanket. No rubber will be tapped, one loss another gain, sometimes money is of less value than a good nights sleep under a big blanket. Jim

----------


## Troy

> A year ago we got rain around this time for three weeks then it all stopped until August.


It is normal for rain to start in May, increase in June, drop down in July and the increase again August and September. It is very close to where the sun is during these months....

Last year was a problem because of the gap betewwn planting the seedlings and transplanting. The rain didn't arrive in time for the main fields to be flooded for the transplanting and the ponds ran out of water if you left it too late to transplant. Many villagers had to buy a second crop ready for transplanting as it was too late to start again from seed. Others transplanted okay but then the rain stopped and the fields went dry too early. 

I still think the problems last year (and most years) are in the Central Isan area around Khon Kaen and chaiyaphum rather than further NE Sakon Nakhon, Nakhon Panhom, Nong Khai regions. I expect Udon to be under flood by the end of July/Mid August as usual. 

I find it frustrating to see so many areas flooded and others bone dry within only a  100km due to poor water management. The amount of work required to better manage the situation cannot be done at the personal level or even the Provincial level. It requires a major investment by Central Government by people that are more concerned about the Country than they are about themselves.

----------


## sranchito

Troy, I believe that you are right about the location.  Our place is just East of KK.  Very dry and very hot.  Sai says that one of my nephews nearly collapsed from working in the heat of the day.  She also has resorted to turning on the AC for a few hours a day.  That is not like her at all.  When we built the house, her room was excluded from AC spaces.  Said she didn't like AC.  Apparently, it ain't quite so bad after all except the electric bill went up to B1000/month.  Hope the rain comes soon.

----------


## Borey the Bald

> Originally Posted by Goodwill
> 
> A year ago we got rain around this time for three weeks then it all stopped until August.
> 
> 
> It is normal for rain to start in May, increase in June, drop down in July and the increase again August and September. It is very close to where the sun is during these months....
> 
> Last year was a problem because of the gap betewwn planting the seedlings and transplanting. The rain didn't arrive in time for the main fields to be flooded for the transplanting and the ponds ran out of water if you left it too late to transplant. Many villagers had to buy a second crop ready for transplanting as it was too late to start again from seed. Others transplanted okay but then the rain stopped and the fields went dry too early. 
> 
> ...


Water management is important, but must be implemented differently according to the conditions.  The fields in my picture above were in the floodplain just a couple of years ago, but new water control projects are making it possible to farm these fields today.  The problem is that the soil in this area has an extremely high salt content.  It is clearly visible as a white layer on the surface during the dry season.  In the past flooding washed away this surface salt.  Without the flooding and with more intensive agriculture, I believe it will only be a few years before yields drop significantly, and much of the land here will be worthless for farming.

Mrs Borey's oldest sister is one of the biggest farmers in this area.  She is buying up any former floodplain land that is available if the price is reasonable.  If I'm wrong, she'll get rich.  If I'm right about the future of these farmlands, she'll end up owning a salt mine.

----------


## peaches

> Mrs Borey's oldest sister is one of the biggest farmers in this area. She is buying up any former floodplain land that is available if the price is reasonable. If I'm wrong, she'll get rich. If I'm right about the future of these farmlands, she'll end up owning a salt mine.


  She must have Chinese blood  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Water management?? :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  There's a laugh. You can call it water mismanagement if you want and it would be much closer to the truth. The only thing that the government is interested in is preventing the flood fiasco that occurred in the past. They really don't care a lot about the farmer and how it has affected their rice growing. 

Sad really, since Thailand has so much water in one year but is now facing a drought.

----------


## Troy

The difference between Udon Thani province and Sakon Nakhon is quite extraordinary although I always remember the rain comes later to Udon. East of Chai Wan and, if anything, I'd say the rain was above average but go West and it is as dry as a bone.

----------


## Balance

Many places are getting serious rain but we are still drying out in Northern Surin.

----------


## Balance



----------


## IsaanAussie

Looking at the next month's forecast here it is looking very much like a repeat of last year for us, a lot less rain than usual. Serious rainfall not due until the end of this month with enough to keep the rice alive until then. If it is the same as last year I will be pleased as harvest without knee deep water was a pleasant change. Water in our pond remains low so the water table has not started to rise again yet. That could be an issue later.
It is fingers crossed here...

----------


## sranchito

I am praying for rain.  Spoke with a friend here in Texas yesterday.  She was saying Petchibun was getting rain.  Was wondering if she was mistaken or my sil.  Petchibun isn't far from Chumpae.  I have been talking with my SIL.  She speaks English ok face to face.  Not so good over a scratchy phone line.

Just keep praying.

----------


## IsaanAussie

Khukhan Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Sisaket Thailand

Change the location and check out your nearest town. Pretty reliable information

----------


## sranchito

> Khukhan Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Sisaket Thailand
> 
> Change the location and check out your nearest town. Pretty reliable information


Thanks for that.  Appears we are getting a bit of rain. Nothing major but, will keep the rice alive until it gets better near Chum Phae.

----------


## sranchito

Well, good news.  Called the sil and low and behold, there is much rain.  She's not too happy, happy, happy because there is now too much rain.  She needs to check levees and over-flows.  Dang farmers, just can't make them happy.  I'm happy, maybe we can get a good crop this year.

----------


## youneverknow

Finally some decent rain up here in Southern Esarn. Maybe just maybe we will stay wet until November. Best rain for a couple month today. Lots of people across LOS have had decent rain for a long time now but that hasn't been the case up here in Northeastern Thailand. The farmers planted their rice and many have cut the stalks down because there has been no rain; other fields have overgrown with weeds. The regular mushroom blooms that mushroom hunters love should have happened weeks ago. Tomorrow no doubt the mushroom hunters will be out looking for their shrooms.

Because it has been so dry the fish ponds and canals ran almost dry. This made it easy to catch almost all the fish. This is bad because when the farmers fields flood they usually also catch fish in them. There will be less fish around this season due to the serious dry spell for the past couple years.

----------


## jamescollister

Just shows how a short distance can make a big difference to rain fall. We have not had a dry day I think in 2  months and not tapped a rubber tree in 5 days.
This time of year, i refer to as my whiskey period, no money and stuck in the house for weeks at a time. Jim

----------


## IsaanAussie

My pond is starting to fill at last which means the water table is rising. Good news for the rice, we might see some standing water in the paddy fields soon. Time to really get cracking making the fertiliser pellets.

----------


## jamescollister

> My pond is starting to fill at last which means the water table is rising. Good news for the rice, we might see some standing water in the paddy fields soon. Time to really get cracking making the fertiliser pellets.


Still raining here, not heavy but steady. No rubber tonight. Jim

----------


## IsaanAussie

I would like to know how Thai farmers seem to know to the day when they should be fixing up weeds and dead rice seedlings. A few days ago the whole village is out in the paddies doing this. Most got finished and last night the first real thunderstorm hit.

----------


## youneverknow

Well, that earlier post of rain dried up. Hasn't really rained at all in our area of northern surin. It's like there's a wall around this place. The rain should have started in July but it never came. The rest of Thailand doesn't seem to bad for what I see on the news. Just 50 kilometers away in Sikoraphum they had flooding recently I guess. Not sure why this area has been passed over; must be the land of the damned.

----------


## youneverknow

> Khukhan Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Sisaket Thailand
> 
> Change the location and check out your nearest town. Pretty reliable information



Thanks for the link. I've been looking at the weather.com satellite pic. Absolutely useless in telling anything about rain.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Well, good news. Called the sil and low and behold, there is much rain. She's not too happy, happy, happy because there is now too much rain. She needs to check levees and over-flows. Dang farmers, just can't make them happy. I'm happy, maybe we can get a good crop this year.


_..."we"?_

----------


## rickschoppers

Plenty of rain in the Udon area, but watch how they will have another drought after it stops in November.

----------


## youneverknow

Right on target today. Getting flooded here in northern Surin. I've never seen so much water at one time. The drought may be over after this and that means water throught he dry season. Another storm is brewing near the Philippines so that might bring a lot to Esarn, too.

----------

